# so what digital camera do you use ?



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I only found 2 waterproof , made by olympus . leaning towards 770sw but the price .


----------



## yakomatic (Jan 9, 2008)

check out the Pentax Optio. A bit pricey but it's a good unit.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

check out Pentax, they make a pretty good one from wht i hear.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't know if this link will work but here a bunch:
http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=waterproof+digital+camera.&um=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

My old Canon Powershot recently took it's final dump, after several years of use it was never intended for...A very good and near bulletproof item.

On a fishin' buddy's suggestion, I just bought a Pentax Optio W30. Waterproof, to 10' for 2 hours, easy to set up and use, and can be found online for $199.

So far so good. If it lasts as long as the old Canon, I'll be proud.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I've used the Optio W10 for over a year now with no issues at. Takes great pictures and easy to use.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I've been pretty happy with my pentax optio so far. Havent had the guts to dunk it underwater yet (doubt i ever will), but i just like having the peace of mind that it should be able to withstand it if it ever happens by accident. I usually take a wet paper towel and wipe it down every trip to remove any salt that got splashed on it by fish or from my wet hands. You can play around with some of the different settings and get some pretty good pics out of it.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've got the Optio W20 and the only complaint I've got is it doesn't remind me to keep it charged up. 

Seriously though it does peter out quickly after it goes from 3 to 2 to 1 battery block. You just have to remember to check the charge before heading out which is something this head seems to have trouble remembering. Other than that it's top knotch !!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Just about every Canon Powershot has an underwater casing that you can buy for it. That's what I use when I dive. Should bring it w/ me more on fishing trips, but being on the yak only one time, I'm not comfortable enough to bring extra luxury items yet.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I've got the Pentax Optio. Do a search here for "Pentex" I wrote a review for it, it has some pictures I have taken with the camera. I take it to the pool, beach, fishing and etc... great little camera. Not as great pictures as a Canon Powershot, but Canon powershot with water proof casing will double your cost.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

jay b said:


> I've got the Optio W20 and the only complaint I've got is it doesn't remind me to keep it charged up.
> 
> Seriously though it does peter out quickly after it goes from 3 to 2 to 1 battery block. You just have to remember to check the charge before heading out which is something this head seems to have trouble remembering. Other than that it's top knotch !!


I hear ya on that!


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

We got the W30 for Christmas, and the battery lasts much longer than the original WP.
FWIW you may want to avoid anything older than the WP10.

But if you are an Olympus fan, they just announced new ones

http://www.dpreview.com/ 
See Latest news for Tuesday 22 January 2008


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Mickey,

I have an Olympus 770SW - 

Pros - Compact size in sturdy package. Takes good pictures if you focus on the right target . I haven't tested the waterproof aspect yet, but that was a key feature in my decision. The LCD is large and sharp.

Cons - On the expensive side. Some of the settings are hard to get to and don't seem (for me at least) to do what they are supposed to. 

I am far from an expert photographer, but I really like this camera. I'd give it a solid 4 out of 5 stars.

If you have any specific questions, drop me a line.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

mickeyg said:


> I only found 2 waterproof , made by olympus . leaning towards 770sw but the price .


I got the Pentax Optio W30 last summer; I've had down to over six feet in the salt, and even dropped it in the mud with no problems. It has an underwater video setting that is pretty sweet. The only negative I have is that the shutter speed is a little slow.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks for all the input . looks like I have to do a little more research and see what funds I have .


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I've got the W20 and think it's a great camera! It's very compact so it's easy to have with you all the time and it is waterproof so you don't have to worry about rain or an accidental dunking. I have taken underwater pics with it with no problem.

Jay B.....you may have a battery problem. My W20 seems to go forever between battery charges.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i have a sony w810i everywhere i go.
it is a camera with 2.0 megapix
it has an FM/AM
a walkman
can check my email/ send email
check the weather
look at the sports score
it is also a cellphone


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pix taker*

I have the Olympus Stylus 790 SW. It's waterproof to a 10ft for "x" amount of hours. Good pix, but too many features for my impatient butt to figure out. BTW, DO NOT GET SAND IN IT. Very bad, learned my lesson with the last one (same model) Sand gets in the cracks and crevasses of the rubber lining of the components. Water will get in once the sand gets in.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

One more plug for Pentax. They got pretty good service department. sent in my optio and got it back all fixed in timely fashion. I think the service department is somewhere in the west coast.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have the Casio G'zone phone, which is waterproof up to 10ft. for 30mins... it's got a 2.0MP camera which is pretty good for a cellphone... enough quality for C&R photos, catches, etc. Great investment for the kayaker, pay the $5 a month for the internet browser you have instant access to weather reports, live radar\satelitte feeds, even a navigation feature... Trust me access to radar has saved my ass atleast twice, and even kept me out on the water when the weather man said storms and there was nothing where I was fishing. It has a huge "bumper" on the front which you can strap to your vest or around your neck on a lanyard... it even makes a good bottle opener!  This phone is INDESTRUCTIBLE, it's put up with 6mo. of my abuse so far, it's been dropped in sand, rinsed in saltwater, and not rinsed off after that and worked fine. I can't tell you how many times i've dropped it on the concrete. Worth the buy if you have Verizon.









local bass pond









shoals outside cheriton inlet


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I use a canon S15 on the boat and a HP Cheap'O for my fishing Pics Takes great shots when needed.


----------

